

Ask HN: Please review my startup - dusanbab
http://www.devicemagic.com

======
retroafroman
I think this is a good idea, but it's not obvious to me how and why I should
be using it. A few case studies and examples would be excellent to show
customers how valuable this service could be to them.

If you don't have any real customers using this yet, I would suggest making up
some prototypes and get a real customers using it.

~~~
dusanbab
We do have some interesting customers paying; so your point is well taken. We
need to write these up and make the successes more accessible.

Thanks for your feedback.

------
petervandijck
So it's like Wufoo for mobile phones?

The landing page is too generic, you should add examples of how to use this.

~~~
dusanbab
Yes exactly, we like to say "SurveyMonkey for Mobile", but perhaps yours is
better.

When you say examples, do you mean more smartphone platforms? More
screenshots? A video demo?

Thanks!

~~~
petervandijck
No, what I would actually use this for... ie. a usecase. What kind of survey?
Why would I want to run a survey on mobile? Why wouldn't I use surveymonkey?

